# Habano lovers! I don't always smoke a NC but when I do...



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

So for all you guys that only smoke, or try to only smoke habanos... What do you grab if your forced to smoke a NC?

For me it would be:
padron anny maduro
Fuente short story maduro
My father lancero


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Diesel
Punch rare corojo
Padron 64 maddy
Opus x
woam
SS maddy
Anejo

Yikes! Almost forgot...if it ain't a cigar it's
Stony, fvf, squadron leader, Eileen's dream, and some local blends.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I still enjoy many NC's. Padron, Liga Privada, Fuente opus, anejo and SS, Tat stuff, Viaje, etc.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

anejo, 8-5-8...well most anything fuente and padron annys.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Opus X, Don Fernando No. 4, DPG Serie JJ Torpedo, Jimenez 300 series Torpedo, WOAM, Cubao Torpedo, Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo, San Cristobal Torpedo, La Aroma De Cuba EE Torpedo.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Cubao and Padron


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Top 3
Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso
Carlos Torano Exodus 50 Years
Sultan "Ron Stacy" Signature Edmundo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The only N.C's i smoke are cheap ones when either gifted or at a B&M with friends.
Diesels, Perdomo Cuban Parejo or Lot 23.
With the exception of a gifted Opus or Padron.
Funny this thread came up i saw another thread for some limited Diesels at $12 a stick.
You gotta be out of your mind for that price a CORO gets the call.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Padron and Anejo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh damn i almost forgot Non Cubans Suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude::whoo::beerchug:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I enjoy Pinar Del Rio, r&p vintage 92


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Nobody needs to 'force' me to have a NC, I am enjoying one right now: Padron Anniversary 1964 Diplomatico.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't smoke NC's. Don't even have one in my humi. Cuban snob here!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh damn i almost forgot Non Cubans Suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude::whoo::beerchug:


Tony, send me your address....gonna send you a Cubao..VERY good NC


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Tony, send me your address....gonna send you a Cubao..VERY good NC


Very generous of you! I wouldn't bet on Tony falling in love with a NC, but that would sure be interesting.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Viaje Satori
LP #9
Padron
Diesel UHC


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Padron 45th Family Anniversary, any Arturo Fuente, and from time to time Camacho specialties.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I don't smoke NC's. Don't even have one in my humi. Cuban snob here!


Missing out bro, surely the other half of the cigar world has at least something that will please your senses.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Very generous of you! I wouldn't bet on Tony falling in love with a NC, but that would sure be interesting.


I know that, but I find these are really spectacular, and Im as much a CC snob as anyone..


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have Padron, AF's Opus/Anejo and some of Pete's stuff in the humi, but I usually don't find myself reaching for them. I have a sealed box of the Anejo 50's that I bought in 2010 that I debated putting on the for sale site, but never did it. I'm not really a seller. Some day when I have a walk in or a nice cabinet, I'll put them on display and if someone would like one, I'll crack the seal. Viaje's are interesting too.

I started out as a big Perdomo fan, but haven't had one in awhile. I really liked the RP Decades too, have a couple of boxes of those. I had a Opus Petite Lancero about a month ago and thought that I was going to lose my dinner - tossed it half way through.... WOW was it potent!

I find that I have limited time to enjoy a cigar, so I usually reach for a CC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Tony, send me your address....gonna send you a Cubao..VERY good NC


Very Generous of you Bama as i always say your a class act.
P.M incoming. 
I warn you i am a Cuban Cigar Snob / Whore so set in my ways its disgusting.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

So I am just finishing a My Father Le Bijou and the Pattern continues. This used to be one of my go to nc's but sadly it dissapointed. Only remotely enjoyable part was the final third. My nc list has been dwindling over the last year. I still have quite a bit of nc stock even without an nc purchase in 9 months so I'll continue Checking but I don't have high hopes. 
Signed: a growing cc snob


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> So I am just finishing a My Father Le Bijou and the Pattern continues. This used to be one of my go to nc's but sadly it dissapointed. Only remotely enjoyable part was the final third. My nc list has been dwindling over the last year. I still have quite a bit of nc stock even without an nc purchase in 9 months so I'll continue Checking but I don't have high hopes.
> Signed: a growing cc snob


I feel your pain.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> So I am just finishing a My Father Le Bijou and the Pattern continues. This used to be one of my go to nc's but sadly it dissapointed. Only remotely enjoyable part was the final third. My nc list has been dwindling over the last year. I still have quite a bit of nc stock even without an nc purchase in 9 months so I'll continue Checking but I don't have high hopes.
> Signed: a growing cc snob





jimbo1 said:


> I feel your pain.


Geez guys are you gonna make me say it again. Okay as usual i will say what everyone is thinking Non Cubans SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't mind an occasional Fuente or a Hoyo de Tradicion, but I almost never buy an NC any more. My NC stash is dwindling and will not grow any time soon.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Geez guys are you gonna make me say it again. Okay as usual i will say what everyone is thinking Non Cubans SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ever the diplomat, thanks for interpreting my roundabout style :biggrin:


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

I must really. Like throwing my money away...i keep buying nc to see if i like them and i only like maybe 10% of what i buy. I figure i need something while my cubans sit and rest


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

apexking said:


> I must really. Like throwing my money away...i keep buying nc to see if i like them and i only like maybe 10% of what i buy. I figure i need something while my cubans sit and rest


Justin may I suggest to smoke Cubans while your other Cubans rest :smokin:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I like some nc's mostly when I am working in the yard or fishing. When I want to just sit and savor everything a cigar has to offer, that cigar is a cc. For nc's though, I really like Opus, Lp 9's and Ashton Vsg.


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

I have this strange obsession of not wanting to touch my cubans...i keep getting box after box and not smoking any....i real ly hope i can just smoke up what i have of nc's while continuing to get cubans...maybe stick to buing the 10% and stop trying new cigars....oddly enough i just so happen to be smoking somethin new to me thats nc and so far am really enjoying it....almost to the box purchase point....illusione cg4


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very Generous of you Bama as i always say your a class act.
> P.M incoming.
> I warn you i am a Cuban Cigar Snob / Whore so set in my ways its disgusting.


*You sound like my kinda guy, Tony the "Twang" Man! :dude:


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

I am quickly becoming a CC snob myself, but I do really enjoy a Tatuaje Miami Tainos and Illusione Epernay. Haven't bought any NC's lately ( In fact, I was in Vegas last week and visited Casa Fuente.... I did buy a couple of singles out of the humidor, but I just smoked the CC's I took with me ), funneling all my resources into CC's. Luckily, some of the CC's are smoking good while still young and I don't have to just smoke up the NC's while they age. I am looking to find some boxes of CC's with a little age on them.....


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Othello said:


> I am quickly becoming a CC snob myself, but I do really enjoy a Tatuaje Miami Tainos and Illusione Epernay. Haven't bought any NC's lately ( In fact, I was in Vegas last week and visited Casa Fuente.... I did buy a couple of singles out of the humidor, but I just smoked the CC's I took with me ), funneling all my resources into CC's. Luckily, some of the CC's are smoking good while still young and I don't have to just smoke up the NC's while they age. I am looking to find some boxes of CC's with a little age on them.....


Hey, Tim - while you were at Casa Fuente did you try that "Casa Fuente" specialty cigar of theirs that's only available in Nevada? If you did is it worth the $30+ price tag their asking? I've been extremely curious about trying it but my tobacconist who has tried it says it's no more or less than the Opus X's out there. And I've sampled the Fuente Fuente Opus X's MANY times just to be sure...and they don't really jazz my mind the way they are reputed to do everybody else. And if that's the case I won't waste my money. Thanks.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

opus
anejos
lots of tats - j21, black PL, Halloween series, cojonu 06
PAM 1964
Illusione HL
Feral Flying Pigs


Add Ashton VSG's - recently had a couple and really enjoyed them.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

For a cheap but yummy smoke I've been enjoying the Alec Bradley Black Markets quite a bit. Excellent smoke for the money, about $6/stick or less. 
Like others, I also enjoy the Padron 1964 series and most of the Illusione line, but espectially the Epérnay. The '64s are too expensive, though, and for the same or less I can have a nice comparable CC. Padron can do no wrong in my book in terms of taste and quality but the price ain't great. Those ABs are really my favourite NC, though.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Hey, Tim - while you were at Casa Fuente did you try that "Casa Fuente" specialty cigar of theirs that's only available in Nevada? If you did is it worth the $30+ price tag their asking? I've been extremely curious about trying it but my tobacconist who has tried it says it's no more or less than the Opus X's out there. And I've sampled the Fuente Fuente Opus X's MANY times just to be sure...and they don't really jazz my mind the way they are reputed to do everybody else. And if that's the case I won't waste my money. Thanks.


Hi Janet,
No, I did not try any of the Fuente house blends there; I asked the snobby girl in the humidor where they were and started seeing sixty, eighty and ninety dollar price tags! I just moved on and ended up buying a Queen B for myself and an 858 for my friend. As I said, I had Simon Bolivar, RyJ, The Count of Montecristo and the King of Trinidad with me, so I saw no reason to pay such exhorbitant prices. I am sure they are OK cigars and in defense of Fuente, I'll bet the rent for that little corner in the Forum shops is astronomical. At any rate, I regret not being able to answer your question more explicitly.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Othello said:


> Hi Janet,
> No, I did not try any of the Fuente house blends there; I asked the snobby girl in the humidor where they were and started seeing sixty, eighty and ninety dollar price tags! I just moved on and ended up buying a Queen B for myself and an 858 for my friend. As I said, I had Simon Bolivar, RyJ, The Count of Montecristo and the King of Trinidad with me, so I saw no reason to pay such exhorbitant prices. I am sure they are OK cigars and in defense of Fuente, I'll bet the rent for that little corner in the Forum shops is astronomical. At any rate, I regret not being able to answer your question more explicitly.


Hey thanks for the report, Tim! And for the record you did have exceptional smokes on hand for yourself that would have quite possibly made that CF seem a machine-made cheapie in comparison, no!?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Nobody needs to 'force' me to have a NC.


I wasnt going to reply as I dont smoke Cubans exclusively, far from it but I just had to agree with Seng and my list is to long. (That's just my excuse for being lazy :biggrin: )


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

As time goes by, I find myself smoking fewer and fewer
NC's. The only time I buy one is visit a B&M.
In those cases I look for an
Opus PL
PAM 64
LP #9
Frankly, most of my old NC standbys are just to powerful or are just pepper bombs
and
I always find myself thinking, " I'd rather be smoking a 12.00 CoRo"


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

May the 'force' be with you 

Anyway, I am into the final third of my first San Lotano Oval Pyramid and I am well impressed despite not expecting much from it, CA ranking and all. You guys have to try it, real smooth and balanced.

BTW, I find myself reaching more and more for NCs that are more balanced and refined. Room 101 offerings and some Fuentes come to mind.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I smoke about 80% cubans now... compared to last year when i was more like a 75/25 NC/CC.

However I do favour NC maduros for both price and flavour. My favorites are the Anejo 50 and the Torano exodus 50 yr robusto. I also dont mind some rp's every now and again. I like to have the ability to choose regardless the country of origin.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

sengjc said:


> May the 'force' be with you
> 
> Anyway, I am into the final third of my first San Lotano Oval Pyramid and I am well impressed despite not expecting much from it, CA ranking and all. You guys have to try it, real smooth and balanced.
> 
> BTW, I find myself reaching more and more for NCs that are more balanced and refined. Room 101 offerings and some Fuentes come to mind.


I had the San Lotano Oval a little while ago and wasn't impressed at all. However, I will get and try another one just to be sure, as I do keep reading wonderful reviews about it.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I was impressed with the quality of the San Lotano Oval but I didn't think it tasted like a $10 cigar. 

One of the things I've noticed about my personal tastes is that I actually enjoy NC that taste as far from the normal CCs as possible. I tend to gravitate towards the ultra flavorful, heavy NCs...even though I enjoy the delicate, rich taste of CCs. I think it's almost like food, you can enjoy a fine steak and potatoes or you can enjoy a pulled pork BBQ sandwich drenched in sauce. Both are damn good but they're nothing alike, there are times and places for both in my world.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Well here is another doozy: Kristof Ligero Maduro Robusto.

Just smoked my first one thanks to Sir Ron. Yet another elegant and balanced smoke with rich Maduro mellow-sweet flavours.

I hear ya BMack, that was what got me interested in NCs in the first place, their bold strength and raw power. But I find as I smoke more NCs, I begin to yearn more for the balance and refinement that the CCs tend to do very well. I just got tired of being knocked around in the head so much, I guess. 

I think anyone can make a strong cigar but it is difficult to make rich and refined cigar, and it takes a true master to make a cigar that is both strong in flavour, balanced and refined all at the same time. That is what I admire very much in the San Lotano Oval that I had.

I think you are right in the food analogy too. Sometimes, you crave for Continental cuisine, a big hearty roast. At other times you look for the more subtle flavours of Japanese or the rich sauces of the French, etc. Good food is good, no matter what the cuisine, unless of course you particular detest the cuisine altogether, which is quite rare, I think.

In so saying, Damsel, you may not like the particular flavours you get from the San Lotano Ovals. That's fine since I am not partial to the woody profile myself but I was most impressed with how the different elements came together in harmonious chorus.

Then again, it may have been a fluke stick so I am definitely going to try another just to be sure and maybe also in a different vitola to get a better sense of the blend.

All in good time.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Othello said:


> Hi Janet,
> No, I did not try any of the Fuente house blends there; I asked the snobby girl in the humidor where they were and started seeing sixty, eighty and ninety dollar price tags! I just moved on and ended up buying a Queen B for myself and an 858 for my friend. As I said, I had Simon Bolivar, RyJ, The Count of Montecristo and the King of Trinidad with me, so I saw no reason to pay such exhorbitant prices. I am sure they are OK cigars and in defense of Fuente, I'll bet the rent for that little corner in the Forum shops is astronomical. At any rate, I regret not being able to answer your question more explicitly.


Hi guys,
I wanted to post again to report on a cigar I smoked a couple of weeks ago that would rate for this thread, and also to clarify some expressed thoughts about Casa Fuente, Las Vegas;
First the cigar, the E.P. Carillo Core Line Regaleas Real. This is a very complex and flavorful cigar. I would recomend anyone try it. It's nice to light up an unknown NC and not get the pepper blast. I just really enjoyed this cigar.
Secondly, I wanted to clarify my report of Casa Fuente. I really had a great time at Casa Fuente. I was there three times during my stay, and I stayed for a few hours each time. The drinks tended to be expensive, but they were delicious ( think Tangerine Mojito ), and the wait staff were all a lot of fun, as well as attentive. The "snobby girl" I mentioned was just finishing her shift when we got there the first time........ pehaps she was there to teach me a lesson about being a judgmental a**hole :embarassed: At any rate, I was a little dissapointed that the house cigars were so exhorbitantly priced, as I really did want to try one. So, in short, it couldn't have been that much of a bummer or I wouldn't have drug my arse back two more times. So, if you're ever in Vegas, check out Casa Fuente!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

One thing I do find interesting (funny) is that ALL self-admitted Habano snobs seem to be fellow Americans. It seems the International members that have unlimited CCs at their disposal appreciate NCs much more than the Habano elite on here. Makes me wonder why that is. Is it simply the lack of nastalgia/thrill for them that levels the playing field? Wonder if some International folks that are much less affected by the factors those in the US face have an opinion either way. Is it because they are not exposed to the insane level of NCs to sort through before finding good ones? Maybe they just aren't as in your face with their opinion, who knows.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

The 'forbidden fruit' syndrome?if there is such a thing.

Cigars, whether CC or NC (and even pipe baccy) are relatively cheap and affordable in the US compared to everywhere else. Ok, maybe Spain is the exception, I think, but the point is, because our US BOTLs can get NCs so cheaply, they may take them for granted and so our US BOTLs may crave for something less mainstream.

Conversely, us poor sods elsewhere are just happy to be able to have a smoke, CC or NC is irrelevant.

Maybe that has something to do with it? I don't really know. :dunno:

Anyway, my good run of NCs have come to a conclusion with the E.P. Carillo Elencos toro or something. I don't know why but I am underwhelmed by it. Maybe it is in the sick period. I'll pull out another in a year's time to see.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

From what I see, price seems to be the main factor. Europeans drool over those CI and Famous Smoke deals while for us it's no big deal.

If you go on a forum with a large European influence you see that they still tend to smoke mostly Habanos.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BMack said:


> ...If you go on a forum with a large European influence you see that they still tend to smoke mostly Habanos.


That is simply because most NCs are nearly impossible to get outside the US.

I'll let you know that here in Australia, at this point in time, if I rock up to a B&M, it is far easier for me to get a Montecristo Gran Reserva than an Arturo Fuente Sungrown Double Chateau. Imagine that... :lol:


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

while i don't smoke the same as seng; i do think the same way. being an expat american being exposed to tobacco prices here in japan, there is HUGE sticker shock. 

Further, there is fuente/jc newman /padron/pepin distribution here. It seems that the (very) few regular cigar people i've met enjoy both cc's/nc's equally. they are also priced similarly.

I do think that the "forbidden fruit" plays into the psyche of the american cigar enthusiast; exclusivity is desirable and has a certain "cool" factor. I also think that to a certain extent, american enthusiasts also see smoking cc's as a progression past nc's. of course, everyone has their preferences and it's very possible that cuban cigars are better suited to the american palate.

in the end, a good cigar is a good cigar. i smoked an '03 hoyo des dieux and a tat black pl yesterday. both were great smokes and i'd be happy to smoke them again on any given day.


to answer jason's question:
illusione mk
illusione hl
tat black pl
tat reserva 7th
dc maximus
opus
anejo
8-5-8
oliva serie v
my father
padron

not necessarily in that order; but these are smoked regularly alongside cubans 

ps: i'm running low on opus x's if anyone in the states is looking to unload some


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Well tonight I decided to try something different.
An Opus X PL with a couple yrs on it.
A good cigar. Not sure it is worth the price of admission.
That said, it isn't in the same class as a Monte Especiales, or CCE,


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting opinions. I have been off the NC trail for awhile, but last weekend was my 17 anniversary and my wife got me a Feral pig and a couple of Padrons. I admit that I am hard to buy for but she got me 3 very nice cigars that I wouldn't have bought on my own. I had the pig tonight and it was quite enjoyable. It wasn't "in your face" strong as a couple of the Liga's have been to me. It was a nice change of pace and I was happy I lit it up.


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Had padron 1964 naturals this weekend and am pretty much ready to buy a box...for me they were very good.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Smoked a 4 yo Padilla Miami yesterday & I must say these smokes are very good at that age. Cocoa & dark chocolate all the way. Very happy I picked that one on a gentle sunday afternoon.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

If he was told it was a CC he would probably like it. Thats why its called snob, its mostly in brothers head's and you sometimes see that when people "think" they smoked a CC and RAVE about how delicious it was. I am enjoying CC's as I wade deeper but I still reach for an NC just as often. Enjoy Diesels, a lot of Perdomo's, a ton of AJ fernandez lines. They're just as good to me, and I don't have to worry about spending 200 some bucks only to have mr customs take em.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

jmj_203 said:


> If he was told it was a CC he would probably like it. Thats why its called snob, its mostly in brothers head's and you sometimes see that when people "think" they smoked a CC and RAVE about how delicious it was. I am enjoying CC's as I wade deeper but I still reach for an NC just as often. Enjoy Diesels, a lot of Perdomo's, a ton of AJ fernandez lines. They're just as good to me, and I don't have to worry about spending 200 some bucks only to have mr customs take em.


If it's a good cigar it's a good cigar, that's all.
I would disagree that it's all in "their head". Honduran and Dominican tobacco still throw me but I can most always tell a Nicaraguan, Brazillian or Mexican tobacco. I'd say that those that have been smoking cc's a long time can readily tell.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Having me a Villiger 1888 Corona that I bought nearly 2 years ago from duty free in KLIA. Not sure how long that vendor has been keeping his stock for.

Anyway, it is very cubanesque, for lack of a better descriptor.

Did a bit more reading and apparently this line was made using some Cuban baccy blended with Dominican tobacco back in the day before being tweaked for the American market to be fully non-Cuban.

Maybe this stick may predate that event or the blender is very skillful.

Whatever it is, if anything, I hope if/when the embargo lifts, tobacco blenders would be able to use NC baccy with CC baccy to achieve bolder yet balanced and richer blends.

I have faith that these hybridized blends will be able to capture the best of both worlds.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

sengjc said:


> Having me a Villiger 1888 Corona that I bought nearly 2 years ago from duty free in KLIA. Not sure how long that vendor has been keeping his stock for.
> 
> Anyway, it is very cubanesque, for lack of a better descriptor.
> 
> ...


*It does make me wonder since every time you look at the country's tobacco makeup on the Villigers it always says, "Undisclosed" on filler and binder...hmmm :hmm:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Trade secret? :lol:

I don't know, maybe the one I had was a good stick that aged well. That and my easy to please palate may have something to do with it, maybe.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

My most recent, favorite NC cigars are:

Anything Paul Garmirian, especially the Symphony 20 Series which are my favorite NC!
Alonso Menendez Churchill
Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Eclipse
CAO Brazilia Samba
La Riqueza No. 3
La Flor Dominicana Coronado Corona Especiale
Dona Flor Selecao Robusto
Opus-X - Robusto, Fuente Fuente, Petite Lancero


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

right now, my favorite NC is a tough call. Its definitely between the Viaje Satori and Padron 1926m though.....


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

KcJason1 said:


> padron anny maduro
> Fuente short story maduro


This, except I'm not crazy about the maduros, so it would be the nats for me.

As for why us Europeans tend to smoke CC's... Well, here's a few prices (per cigar) from a German shop that I usually get my smokes from:

Padron 1964 Torpedo - 32,00 euros
Padron Series 1926 Anniversary No. 9 - 45,00 euros
Opus X Robusto - 22,00 euros

BBF - 10,50 euros
CoRo - 17,60 euros
Monte #2 - 12,60 euros
Petit Coronas - between 5-7 euros

So yeah, smoking CC's is not only about the flavor, it's also about the value for money...


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> My most recent, favorite NC cigars are:
> 
> Anything Paul Garmirian, especially the Symphony 20 Series which are my favorite NC!
> Alonso Menendez Churchill
> ...


and here I thought i was the only guy here that like PG cigars!! no one ever talks about them.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

kumanchu said:


> and here I thought i was the only guy here that like PG cigars!!* no one ever talks about them.*


Yes, for whatever reason, they are one of the best kept secrets with respect to high quality cigars. They have been around for many, many years, but at times they can be hard to find and, of course, they are always expensive! I have been into them for at least 10 maybe 12 years now.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Yes, for whatever reason, they are one of the best kept secrets with respect to high quality cigars. They have been around for many, many years, but at times they can be hard to find and, of course, they are always expensive! I have been into them for at least 10 maybe 12 years now.


PG is headquartered in the town I grew up in, I always had ready (though as mentioned pricey) access to all PG line cigars  I'm sure they would be more than happy to ship anything to you if you gave them a ring.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

zipa said:


> This, except I'm not crazy about the maduros, so it would be the nats for me.
> 
> As for why us Europeans tend to smoke CC's... Well, here's a few prices (per cigar) from a German shop that I usually get my smokes from:
> 
> ...


Interesting you should point that out since we have a similar situation in Australian B&Ms too:
- Padron 1964 Principe for $22.30 per stick
- Partagas Shorts for $15.50 per stick

I was told that NCs are cheaper than CCs :lol:

Maybe in America...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Having me a supremely exquisite aged Davidoff Anniversario No. 1.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

rp vintage 1992 goes for 26 dollars a sick here in the t.dot, toro size


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

zabhatton said:


> rp vintage 1992 goes for 26 dollars a sick here in the t.dot, toro size


that is painful.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kumanchu said:


> and here I thought i was the only guy here that like PG cigars!! no one ever talks about them.


that's cuz us PG fans are tryin' to keep 'em a secret as not to inflate the prices once these hoardin' cigar whores get a whiff of 'em:tape2:


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

I love my oliva v's!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Opus X Fuente Fuente
Padron 64 Corona Nat
AF Magnum R52 Rosado


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm having a dirty rat right now... Not sure if it's on my NC list... Only RP92 makes it.. This rat is spicey!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

This Santos de Miami Haven sharply box pressed toro that I am having now sure is good. Definitely giving the Opus X a good run for the money.

Try one and see.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Up to a couple days ago, I would have said
Padron Anny's
Anejo
LP#9
That said I tried the #9 to see how these were doing with with a yr+ on them.....Anyone want to by some #9's.
I have totally lost my taste for them..My son, who doesn't smoke much thinks it is one of the best cigars on the planet......To keep it in context, his favorites are the Epicures and El Principe.


----------

